# GT: Miami Heat @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Miami Heat [8-24] @ Dallas Mavericks [21-11]*
 | Friday, January 04 2008 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 9:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: ESPN | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

_To follow_



*Starting Lineups*





































*Devin Harris - Eddie Jones - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

*vs.*





































*Chris Quinn - Dwyane Wade - Ricky Davis - Udonis Haslem - Mark Blount*


*Injuries*
*Mavs:* None. 
*Heat:* Shaquille O'Neal (left hip) and Jason Williams (left knee) are questionable; Alonzo Mourning (right knee) is out. 











​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hmmm... I used to enjoy going to Miami games to boo Antoine Walker, but now that incentive is gone....

I wonder what the line is...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What happened to Smush? He doesn't start in Miami?

:lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> What happened to Smush? He doesn't start in Miami?
> 
> :lol:


they figured out hes garbage too


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> What happened to Smush? He doesn't start in Miami?
> 
> :lol:


we'd pretty much rather play Blount at point guard..


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> hmmm... I used to enjoy going to Miami games to boo Antoine Walker, but now that incentive is gone....
> 
> I wonder what the line is...


The line is pretty amazing. 

Now that I am a CM now, do you guys want the vBookie event and the Game Thread be merged from now on, like what I've been doing on the Rockets Board?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> The line is pretty amazing.
> 
> Now that I am a CM now, do you guys want the vBookie event and the Game Thread be merged from now on, like what I've been doing on the Rockets Board?


You should definitely do that. It makes it so much cleaner


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> What happened to Smush? He doesn't start in Miami?
> 
> :lol:


We kicked him off the team after he assaulted a valet parking attendent a while back. Then everyone got hurt, so we invited him back, but he still hasn't played.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I expect Dwyane Wade to get 35+ in this game, but at the same time it might not be enough to avoid a blowout.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

croco said:


> I expect Dwyane Wade to get 35+ in this game, but at the same time it might not be enough to avoid a blowout.


He looks disinterested, almost like we're tanking. He too like 2 shots in the first half of our last game. He made a bunch of crazy ones in the 3rd quarter, but still. I don't know what to expect out of him. I we win this game, you guys just got really unlucky.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> He looks disinterested, almost like we're tanking. He too like 2 shots in the first half of our last game. He made a bunch of crazy ones in the 3rd quarter, but still. I don't know what to expect out of him. I we win this game, you guys just got really unlucky.


He has always been that way, even if he had only six points you knew that he would still get 25-30 by the end of the game. The difference is that the supporting cast sucks now and he would have to take more shots, but that is not his mentality.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wade is out, they just reported it on ESPN. If the Mavs don't hold this team under 80 points now they need to run defense drills until they drop off.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Oh God, Jon Barry is terrible.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

croco said:


> Oh God, Jon Barry is terrible.


He is even worse.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm still hoping to see some consistency from the team, but it might not happen.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

croco said:


> Wade is out, they just reported it on ESPN. If the Mavs don't hold this team under 80 points now they need to run defense drills until they drop off.


Uh yeah, so much for that. Giving up 56 points in the first half to a depleted Miami team is inexcusable.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bad game.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, bad game, but we still came out on top.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

omfg wade didnt even play... wow


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks like we are heading back to preseason again.

Damp didn't play at all, and JJ Barea was the only other player didn't see any playing time.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

How about Eddie Jones tonight with 17 points and deadly from beyond the arc.

If Jones and Bass can alternate and step up in every other game, I am one happy camper. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Conclusions with this team are impossible.


----------

